# im missing some pivotal things but here ya go



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 16, 2019)

my adventures began at 17,2007. I dropped out of high school in granite city,illinois,got my GED and west south to norman,oklahoma,worked in Moore oklahoma at a movie theatre. I suppose thats when my spiritual journey began which initiated itself as a number,11(thats a different story) i was tent camping in an elderly womans backyard,she drove this huge boat of a vehicle and i always thought it was super funny that she was capable to squeeze it into her parking garage which gave her less than an inch to manuever..i met someone there and we began dating,i think he saved my life in a strange way that i cannot explain but we ended up committing together for 4 years(side story about him,i developed a dot/freckle on my palm out of nowhere,didnt think about it much because who would..but anyway a few weeks later so did he,when we held our palms up to one another they matched,perfectly aligned,we thought it was weird but didnt think too deep about it. A month later i noticed another freckle on my other palm,i looked at his,crazily,to realize that he didnt have a matching one..oodly enough,a few days later,he developed the same dot on his other palm,so i shit u not,when we placed our palms together,they matched perfectly. im not sure if theres a biological reason for this but we took it as we were soul mates and by soul mates i mean, we met eachother in a time where we really needed one another i say that bc i think we have multiple soulmates in life and it doesnt necessarily mean that you are life partners) alex was great but we grew up very differently,he was sheltered and from a stable house and i was opposite. But anyway....i went to a house party in Oklahoma, a gathering that i was invited to during work at the movie theatre, i went with this girl named alicia andrade,she was talking about getting laid bc she recently got her pussy waxed,lol,anyways we went into the house and everyone was rolling so me and alicia was like,hell yeah,give me a drop. About an hour in me n alicia were doing cartwheels and shit haha but then..she began to flop on the floor like a fish,seizure,it was seriously really traumatizing but eventually she succumbed as i was aidinh her and she asked me to be her babies godparent..super weird night. Me and alex moved to saint louis about a year after i moved to oklahoma but his lifestyle wasnt what i was adjusted to nor wanted and we eventually split(now hes married,im happy for him) the next few years of my life were pretty unstable,i drifted off and on to random places,went on very short escursions,randomly,hitchhiking,feeling super lost and emotional then i met nate and we were together for a few years and lived in cedar hill,missouri but split after i dealt with a lot of abuse from him. I ended up moving back to saint louis and worked two jobs,got an offer to get a house contract for deed but a year before my contract was completed i lost it bc i made the mistake of opening up to everyone in my life about my true identity,that i was transgender but did not want to transition(essentially,im a straight woman in a mans body living a gay life) my life fell apart after that,lost a lot of "friends" family,my house,my job,etc,. i decided to randomly drive to boulder,colorado,i thought it was strange bc as i packed my car there was an owl perched above it on a telephine wire,i made many pit stops on the way,sleeping at rest stops,just enjoying my trip. Somehow i made the voyage up to nederland,colorado after hating the attitudes in boulder but eventually made the tread to denver where i unknowingly parked outside a human traffickers pad after this white dove i found flapping its wings outside died in my lap,i just pulled over for the night,in that moment which just so happened to be that traphouse lol(long story,OMGGG) so i eventually left denver and drifting awhile in Nevada but then replied to a cheap room offered in bedstuy brooklyn where it was like a communal place,3 people per room,3 rooms total. i loved it vut eventually got tired of the random fuck buddies my roommates would drag home and the flopping cocks as it was a clothing optional set up,lol just lol. i moved to harlem,soon realizing after a year that its a super racist place to live if youre white so i went to marble hill,a cute lil neighborhood ,upper manhattan where me n the roomies had a garden,fed the squirrels,birds,etc,it was cute. i felt the need to move so i went to paducah kentucky for a few weeks and hated it so now im back in granite city illinois until july 29th which is when i get on a megabus to chicago. i have no idea wtf im doing in life 😂😂 i randonly met someone on a walk,i think it was an angel,he had twinkling lights in his eyes,something tgat i have never seen before,he talked to me a lot about hermetic mysticism and sikhism so i think i want to study more on that and hopefully meet someone special bc im sad as fuck


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 16, 2019)

wild, nice summary

last girl i was with and serious with, she pointed out a small freckle (or something like it) on my lip and i shit you not friend, it was the same as you wrote here...she had one too - and when we kissed on the mouth, we fit together like perfect puzzle pieces

thanks for sharin seriously, first time i ever found someone with the same experience


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 17, 2019)

so i never noticed this freckle on me but she did, and I'm going to throw another thing into this maybe you would like to riff on or tell me yr experience 

when we were really getting deep into it, she kept saying "Your eyes have this green glow inside them" now everyone knows I have blue eyes and never have i heard another person point out any green hue in them before, I said to her "maybe someone else has noticed but you are the first to point it out" 

and then something started happening we'd be looking into each other's eyes a long time and I started to notice hers would start having a slightly crimson or mahogany tint at times although her eyes are a deep brown "castanha" or like mocha brown

something to say on this my very good friend?


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 17, 2019)

that is really sweet 😊 im not really sure but i think everyone has the universe inside of them so maybe you began to see her colorful world more 😊


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 17, 2019)

i find that very acceptable and even better accurate 

I've seen some auras on and around people as well during times of tranquility and high consciousness, and I've heard from others the same too, even purple coming off of my breath 

good memories anyway


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 17, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> i find that very acceptable and even better accurate
> 
> I've seen some auras on and around people as well during times of tranquility and high consciousness, and I've heard from others the same too, even purple coming off of my breath
> 
> good memories anyway


ive always admired people who can see auras 😊 i do some energy healing work and can decode dreams but nothing beyond that..😕


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 17, 2019)

hmmm decoding dreams I find a debatable task but interesting and i definitely like to engage in it

as for energy healing nope dont know nothing about that aside from...breathe...wait 20 minutes you'll feel better...affection, positive talk, etc....all practical no? can't forget mantras


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 17, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> hmmm decoding dreams I find a debatable task but interesting and i definitely like to engage in it
> 
> as for energy healing nope dont know nothing about that aside from...breathe...wait 20 minutes you'll feel better...affection, positive talk, etc....all practical no? can't forget mantras


i totally agree. dream decoding is more of a personal journeying thing. Its really beautiful to read through a full journal of dreams but def something thats personal,raw and unique to all 😊


----------



## Deleted member 25988 (Jul 21, 2019)

themoonisabuoy said:


> My adventures began at 17,2007. I dropped out of high school in granite city,Illinois,got my GED and west south to Norman,Oklahoma,worked in Moore Oklahoma at a movie theater. I suppose that's when my spiritual journey began which initiated itself as a number,11(that's a different story) i was tent camping in an elderly woman's backyard,she drove this huge boat of a vehicle and i always thought it was super funny that she was capable to squeeze it into her parking garage which gave her less than an inch to maneuver..
> 
> I met someone there and we began dating,i think he saved my life in a strange way that i cannot explain but we ended up committing together for 4 years(side story about him,i developed a dot/freckle on my palm out of nowhere,didn't think about it much because who would..but anyway a few weeks later so did he,when we held our palms up to one another they matched,perfectly aligned,we thought it was weird but didn't think too deep about it. A month later i noticed another freckle on my other palm,i looked at his,crazily,to realize that he didn't have a matching one..oddly enough,a few days later,he developed the same dot on his other palm,so i shit u not,when we placed our palms together,they matched perfectly. I'm not sure if there is a biological reason for this but we took it as we were soul mates and by soul mates i mean, we met each other in a time where we really needed one another i say that because i think we have multiple soulmates in life and it doesn't necessarily mean that you are life partners) Alex was great but we grew up very differently,he was sheltered and from a stable house and i was opposite. But anyway....
> 
> ...



There, I formatted it for you. Guess you should've stayed in school, eh?

Good story though however!


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 21, 2019)

😮😂😂


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 21, 2019)

fhertfuier5ty345b34hj said:


> There, I formatted it for you. Guess you should've stayed in school, eh?
> 
> Good story though however!


I appreciate the format. I agree with you,school is important but when i was in 8th grade my kid brother drowned in the local fishing hole so i essentially quit going to school. Thank you for schooling me in grammar,true guru.


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 21, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> I'm always fascinated when people emphasize form over content


its important,i get it,but im a contect writing not a copywriter. wildfireforever.wordpress.com heres my pink if you wanna format more


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 21, 2019)

themoonisabuoy said:


> its important,i get it,but im a contect writing not a copywriter. wildfireforever.wordpress.com heres my pink if you wanna format more


i wrote the thread in a hurry but its still true that i can work on format and grammar


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 21, 2019)

themoonisabuoy said:


> i wrote the thread in a hurry but its still true that i can work on format and grammar


im all about constructive criticism ,its healthy


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 21, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> Both my parents were writers & I was a spelling bee champ, but when I see national news headlines regarding our idiotic president's grammatical errors I can't help but think they're focusing on the wrong things



hell yeah, that is weak as fuck


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 21, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> Both my parents were writers & I was a spelling bee champ, but when I see national news headlines regarding our idiotic president's grammatical errors I can't help but think they're focusing on the wrong things


yes,yes, yes! however,the absolute intolerable is poking fun about appearances and it sickens me that noth sides of politics can stoop that low. wheres the morality?


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 21, 2019)

themoonisabuoy said:


> yes,yes, yes! however,the absolute intolerable is poking fun about appearances and it sickens me that noth sides of politics can stoop that low. wheres the morality?


which is why i dont watch much tv,i dont find it funny to make fun of people when it pertains to their body,its gross.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 21, 2019)

themoonisabuoy said:


> yes,yes, yes! however,the absolute intolerable is poking fun about appearances and it sickens me that noth sides of politics can stoop that low. wheres the morality?



the morality exists in the individual who decides to maintain it, unfortunately excessive political power and true morality don't coexist harmoniously


----------



## themoonisabuoy (Jul 21, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> the morality exists in the individual who decides to maintain it, unfortunately excessive political power and true morality don't coexist harmoniously


why is everyone on this website so awesome ☺😊


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 21, 2019)

i dunno about everyone but you seem pretty awesome, have a good night!


----------

